# Mess



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Going to move this boiler today


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What a clusterfu(k. I'm suprised the system even runs.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats not even that bad, they installed isolation valves, and atleast tried to drain it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You too.. I got a boiler replacment in a dirt crawlspace in 2 weeks..


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Messy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Take a creeper and your little red wagon. :laughing:

Looking forward to the after pictures. Don't let me down. :no:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a good one. At least it should pay well..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot the venting pics....

Going back this morning to bleed the system...

Will take pics of new location


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I forgot the venting pics....
> 
> Going back this morning to bleed the system...
> 
> Will take pics of new location


Vented under the window. Very nice.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Vented under the window. Very nice.


I don't know how this passed inspection


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I don't know how this passed inspection


Nacho put it in, there was NO inspection.:no:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

The upside is he cleared the required distance for the gas service with those vents.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

New boiler location ... Forgot to take pic of new venting ... It goes up the chimney


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I don't know how this passed inspection


How many BTU? B149.1 says 1' if under 100MBH


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> How many BTU? B149.1 says 1' if under 100MBH


Gb142-24 I think its around 80 k


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is too close to the relief vent on the gas meter but that window doesn't look operable. It would be horrid with a big white plume of condensate but if the window cannot open, it would pass.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> It is too close to the relief vent on the gas meter but that window doesn't look operable. It would be horrid with a big white plume of condensate but if the window cannot open, it would pass.


It might have been easier and nicer looking if the original plumber moved the gas regulator vent instead of that crappy venting job.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> It is too close to the relief vent on the gas meter but that window doesn't look operable. It would be horrid with a big white plume of condensate but if the window cannot open, it would pass.


That window opens ... It's a casement window that swings out


----------

